# sftp Servers



## m1975Michael (Nov 3, 2011)

I am trying to determine which sftp server to use.  I see there are several options.  sftp-server, vsftpd, hsftpd etc.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thank You!


----------



## anomie (Nov 3, 2011)

sftp (SSH file transfer protocol) is completely different from, and not related to, ftp (file transfer protocol). The former is implemented as an OpenSSH daemon in the form of sftp-server(8). The latter is implemented in various daemons, including those you specified. (The latter - ftp - should also be avoided, unless you have a good reason to use it.)


----------



## m1975Michael (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you anomie for the information.  I will use sftp-server.


----------

